# Mudbugs



## pacanis (Aug 8, 2011)

The countdown starts. 

Crayfish to me as a child, lifting rocks in the creek and catching them for no purpose other than to say I did, keeping them for a few days and then walking them back down to the creek and dumping them back in. Later I learned they were also called crawfish. Probably a dialect thing  And later yet... mudbugs. Mudbugs? Yes, mud*bugs*... No matter, those *bugs* got some nice tail! And they look just like miniature *lobsters!!!* 

So being foodies we all like to try a new recipe that catches our eye. And we all like to try new food... within reason. You know me and weird veggies  And a new dining experience usually leaves a lasting impression. So the countdown begins until Wednesday when I can tie all of these things together.

I just placed an order for 10 lbs of mudbugs! 

Armed with a couple TV shows under my belt, along with some youtube vids, most of with are pathetic, the supplier's website instructions, and anything offered in this thread... hint, hint, hint, Wednesday you all know what I'll be having for dinner.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 8, 2011)

Apparently, they are edible anywhere.  Some years ago, a friend complained they were digging up her backyard.  She had hundreds.  I looked online, and found out she could cook and eat them, here on the banks of the Missisip!  Who knew?  I doubt that she did, though.

Not sure if they would be the same as those homegrown in Naw'lins.  We always called them crawdads or crayfish.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 8, 2011)

I've boiled them and eaten the tail before, like one or two we ran across when froggin' back when I camped. I'm really looking forward to doing a whole feast of them.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 8, 2011)

In southern Louisiana they used to be popular bar food right along side peanuts and pretzels. A cold beer and a handful of crawdads... Ummm...  And don't forget to suck on the heads, the tastiest part!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 8, 2011)

Do these ship live ?


----------



## buckytom (Aug 9, 2011)

pac, this may sound weird but when you get tired of eating them plainly boiled, try this. peel the tails, then toss with some scallions and a good hot sauce into fettucini alfredo. oh baby it's good stuff.

oh yeah, and any bad ones are great bait for big bass.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the idea Bucky. I'm sure I'll have some left over. They are supposed to freeze well after they have been cooked.

Yes, they ship live Bea.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 9, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Thanks for the idea Bucky. I'm sure I'll have some left over. They are supposed to freeze well after they have been cooked.
> 
> Yes, they ship live Bea.


 
Make sure you clean all the fat off the tails before you freeze. It will go rancid even in the freezer. Speaking from experience.

Craig


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 9, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Wednesday you all know what I'll be having for dinner.



Company?


----------



## pacanis (Aug 9, 2011)

CraigC said:


> Make sure you clean all the fat off the tails before you freeze. It will go rancid even in the freezer. Speaking from experience.
> 
> Craig


 
I thought I had read something like that somewhere... this place says you can freeze them whole though, as long as they are cooked first. You can even buy them precooked and frozen whole...
I think I'll heed your advice and clean the meat from the tail and just freeze the meat. It seems to make more sense.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't know where you are getting the mudbugs from? My understanding is the season is over in LA. Personally, I try to get wild caught, as my experience with pond raised has been the pits. 

Craig


----------



## pacanis (Aug 9, 2011)

CraigC said:


> I don't know where you are getting the mudbugs from?


 
From here Craig

I've just spent too much time on youtube, including an AB episode, and I'm gonna need a bigger pot. The turkey fryer I borrowed looks too tall and skinny, and the basket is way to small... I'm hoping the town hardware store has one, but wally world isn't far away either. I'll still be able to use the burner setup though.

It looks like the big discrepancy is how to add the veggies and sausage.
Where I'm getting them from says to cook the other items after the soak. To put the crawfish into a cooler to "Steam" while cooking the rest. And I did find one vid that did them that way, but I'm leaning towards doing everything like a clambake, with the crawfish going in last. By this time tomorrow I hope to be purging them


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 9, 2011)

Cool site, Pac!  Prices are very reasonable too.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 9, 2011)

I thought so too, Dawg.
Sure, they might be cheap if you lived down there, but six something a lb delivered overnight seems VERY reasonable. Nice price on the head-on shrimp, too.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 9, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> I thought so too, Dawg.
> Sure, they might be cheap if you lived down there, but six something a lb delivered overnight seems VERY reasonable. Nice price on the head-on shrimp, too.



Hmm.  Didn't see the head-on shrimp.

Revisiting site...


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 10, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Apparently, they are edible anywhere. Some years ago, a friend complained they were digging up her backyard. She had hundreds. I looked online, and found out she could cook and eat them, here on the banks of the Missisip! Who knew? I doubt that she did, though.
> 
> Not sure if they would be the same as those homegrown in Naw'lins. We always called them crawdads or crayfish.


 
They're the same, Dawgluver. Different regional names.  But in New Orleans they are out of season.  When I asked for some in late June some years ago, I was told the season had just ended and any they could find for me would be frozen.  (not the same thing, imho)


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 10, 2011)

Funny story about mudbugs...

Back in the dark ages when I was a Brownie Scout and went to summer daycamp, we caught some in the local pond and staged a race with them.  Painted lines on a picnic table to make lanes, and everything. One of them decided to race backwards.

(How do I remember irrelevant cr*p like that? )


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 10, 2011)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> Funny story about mudbugs...
> 
> Back in the dark ages when I was a Brownie Scout and went to summer daycamp, we caught some in the local pond and staged a race with them.  Painted lines on a picnic table to make lanes, and everything. One of them decided to race backwards.
> 
> (How do I remember irrelevant cr*p like that? )



Lol. Probably because it was fun. When I was a kid we lived in navy housing in SoCal for a while. Some of my fellow navy brats asked me to join their circus. On the list of performers was the "ferocious crawdad tamer!" Our first show he got pinched on the finger hard enough to break the skin. One of the little girls in our "audience" passed out when she saw the blood and we got told by the collective parents no more crawdad taming. They let him go back to it when they saw that his alternative act involved letting lizards bite his tounge.

Crayfish are on my list of critters I still need to try.


----------



## BigAL (Aug 10, 2011)

I've use that same company twice this yr and twice last yr, they are great!!!  I really like their seasoning, but it takes a bit more than what they advise.  Keep it simple, don't over think it, and don't add taters until the end(starch crap all over bugs if over cooked taters).  

Put the bag seasoning in, don't save any for the layering in the coooler(just gets on your hands and not worth it).  If you want seasoning on them use that can of stuff, it's like Tony C's or Slap Yo Mama.  

MUST cook the day of, I had to wait one day for mine and had more dead than usual.

MUST suck the head, sounds bad but that is where the flavor is.  Same with the claws, pull the "thumb" out and suck the juice.  Eat the claws if they are big enough, usually not worth the effort.

Leftovers are great, must clean(pull tail meat) and save the bodies.  YOU WILL MAKE GUMBO/ETOUFFEE/BISQUE   with leftovers.  Use the bodies for stock and crawfish meatballs stuffed into the bodies is cool.  

Follow their directions, they are really pretty good(for the first time).  Start plan'n your boil for next spring!

Use your finger to get the "fat" out of the bodies, if needed.  Add plenty of garlic, just cut the head in half.  Use plenty of lemons.  Toss in some cabbage before you toss out the "stock" from the boil, good stuff.  You can also boil eggs, that spice adds great flavor to them.  Broccoli is great in the boil, soaks up alot of spice.


HAVE FUN AND EAT TILL YA PUKE!!!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm gonna need more beer


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 10, 2011)

What are you using for a heat source?


----------



## Timothy (Aug 10, 2011)

BigAL said:


> MUST suck the head, sounds bad but that is where the flavor is. Same with the claws, pull the "thumb" out and suck the juice.


 
Yeah Buddy!

For those who haven't done it, hold the crawdad in your right hand with the head towards your left hand. Then, gently bend the head down while putting your right thumb at the "breaking point" between the head and body. When it "breaks", you'll feel it loosen. Then just carefully pull the head away from the body. Some of the wonderful head stuff comes away with it! It's absolutely fantastic tasting! 

Then, lay the head down for a few seconds. Pull the shell off the tail meat by breaking it sideways from the top. Once you have it off to near the end tail, you can pull the meat from the rest and remove any legs that are still attached.

NOW, throw that meat into your mouth, pick up the head again and put your thumb under it and your index and middle finger on either side of the head. Press firmly with your thumb while slurping the juices from the head in one prolonged, noisy slurpppppppp!

If any juices drip down your arm, it's permissible to lick your arm to get them! 

The head juices mixing with the tail meat in your mouth are just to-die-for, and make eating crawdads ten times as good as just eating the tail meat!

Serious Yums on the Yum Meter!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 10, 2011)

They're beautiful, Pac!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 10, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> What are you using for a heat source?


 
My buddy's propane turkey fryer. It doesn't have a full sized basket, but I'll make do 

Aren't they delicious looking, Dawg


----------



## CraigC (Aug 10, 2011)

What was the dead count? Remember, if the tails don't curl, toss them.

I've found that cooking the vegis and sausage first, works the best. Cook the bugs after the other stuff is done. Keep it warm in a cooler while the bugs cook and soak. A buddy told me to add ice to the pot after the bugs are done to drop the temperature just enough to stop the cooking. Soak for 15 to 20 minutes. Once dumped on the news paper with the other stuff added, sprinkle generously with Tony Chachere's Creole seasoning.

Lots of beer and then "Laissez les bons temps rouler." 



Craig


----------



## pacanis (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't see any that are blatantly dead, Craig. I thought I saw a large one that didn't make it, but his tail curled when I poked his belly, so lucky him  I'll be sure to toss any straight ones as I'm eating them though.

I had decided to use AB's cooking method, which is groceries in first for ten minutes, then bugs for three, turn off heat and soak for ten. A little shorter on the cooking and soaking time, but he doesn't ice them or spray the outside of the pot down like one vid that I saw. I kind of like the idea of cooking everything together anyway, like a clambake. It's a starting point and things may change for future boils. I'm also going to do the mudbugs in two batches. I figure I'll only be able to eat half anyway,,,  That will work better with the small basket my neighbor had with his cooker.

Mise en place


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 10, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I don't see any that are blatantly dead, Craig. I thought I saw a large one that didn't make it, but his tail curled when I poked his belly, so lucky him  I'll be sure to toss any straight ones as I'm eating them though.
> 
> I had decided to use AB's cooking method, which is groceries in first for ten minutes, then bugs for three, turn off heat and soak for ten. A little shorter on the cooking and soaking time, but he doesn't ice them or spray the outside of the pot down like one vid that I saw. I kind of like the idea of cooking everything together anyway, like a clambake. It's a starting point and things may change for future boils. I'm also going to do the mudbugs in two batches. I figure I'll only be able to eat half anyway,,,  That will work better with the small basket my neighbor had with his cooker.
> 
> Mise en place


 
What time is dinner?


----------



## pacanis (Aug 10, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> What time is dinner?


 
Not soon enough!


----------



## BigAL (Aug 10, 2011)

IMHO, 10 min is not a long enough soak unless the spice is way up there, but then again I do like it a bit spicy.

You know what, stay the course.  This is the first time and if you get it "perfect" then the next time will be "perfect +1". 

Glad to hear of the low death loss, that is awsome!  


Next time you boil snow crab do it the same way, but let them soak in there until you eat them.  Only take out what you'll eat each time.  Our fav for sure.

HAVE FUN, PACMAN!  GOOD TO BE THE KING, EH?  Give us a full report with pix.  remember, no pix, didn't happen.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 10, 2011)

Blatantly  dead as opposed to subtly dead?  Glad all the victims pulled through, Pac.  Have you named them all yet?

Looking forward to the pics and report!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 10, 2011)

Big Al, I was thinking of stretching that second soak out a bit. Thanks for the tips.

Yeah, blatantly, lol. Not moving a'tall.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, I can say that I've had mudbugs.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh, that looks good!!! Nice job!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 11, 2011)

They look fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Two questions.  I had "mudbugs" years ago and they had a flat muddy taste.  Because I only had them once I am not sure if it was the batch I happened to get or if that is the true taste before all of the seasoning is applied.  How were yours?

Did you share them with the chickens?


----------



## BigAL (Aug 11, 2011)

Did you like them, Pac?


----------



## Selkie (Aug 11, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> They look fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Two questions.  I had "mudbugs" years ago and they had a flat muddy taste.  Because I only had them once I am not sure if it was the batch I happened to get or if that is the true taste before all of the seasoning is applied.  How were yours?
> 
> Did you share them with the chickens?



Bea, I'm sure Pacanis will answer, but from my experience, yes, crawdads can taste muddy, but that's primarily due to the season they're collected, just like catfish. The colder the weather, the better they taste. Also, they may reassemble shrimp, but the flavor is entirely different. Spicing seasoning masks any "off" flavor. Old Bay with a healthy dose of cayenne pepper is often used.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks. I think they came out pretty good, and the veggies were done just right, too.

They were good but... I won't be cooking them again. Too much work for too little return. The tips of my thumbs are still sore. Give me a clambake anyday over a crawfish boil.
You've got these nice big bodies and these little tails... with a very hard shell... Quite a bit different than peal and eat shrimp. I was getting good at it, but it's still a little work and they cooled off quickly.
No muddy taste that I noticed, but I also sprinkled cajun seasoning on them, as you can see. There _was_ a marine kind of smell, which I didn't expect. That did not seem to affect the taste though. They didn't taste fishy.
And I've got a lot left over. One of the vids I saw said to figure 5-6 lbs/person. And I'm a big eater, but the amount left over from the first batch even told me that I was getting bored eating them. I found myself gravitating towards the other stuff, the sausage and veggies.

So, I'm glad I made them. I would eat them at a party. I would not place an order for 10 lbs again, lol.

And no, none for my hens. Surprisingly, one of my dogs stayed outside with me while I was eating and even she didn't eat one... and she LOVES shrimp... I found that odd.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 11, 2011)

Back in the days long gone, we used to catch them by the bucket full. I do not know why, but they were really big, more like a lobster rather than the scrawny ones you see in the store. We'd simply boil them with some salt and lots of dill and then enjoy with some cold beer. Nothing goes better together on a hot summer day. The amount of calories you get from diner like that ... I don't believe you need any sides or vegies or anything else.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 11, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> Well, I can say that I've had mudbugs.



That is a gorgeous picture! If I owned a restaurant that served crayfish I'd be pestering you to let me use that photo for advertising (for pay of course  ). Seriously, magazine worthy.

Hmm, from the sounds of it, it would be a fun meal to eat with others since you could chat and such and take your mind off of the work of eating.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Purple.

Yes, exactly. It's a fun type of meal. Something to be enjoyed in the company of others. Not that I don't enjoy food all by myself, but I'd say it is more like a party food. I can't imagine those guys that said they go through 5-6 lbs each though, even standing around partying. That's a lot of peeling. Give me a nice big plate with opened mussels and clams and one nice sized lobster.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 11, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Thanks. I think they came out pretty good, and the veggies were done just right, too.
> 
> They were good but... I won't be cooking them again. Too much work for too little return. The tips of my thumbs are still sore. Give me a clambake anyday over a crawfish boil.
> You've got these nice big bodies and these little tails... with a very hard shell... Quite a bit different than peal and eat shrimp. I was getting good at it, but it's still a little work and they cooled off quickly.
> ...


 
It's like eating blue crab, comes with a self pacing system. All that work makes you thirsty, which allows you to drink more beer!

Craig


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm really lucky to be living in New Orleans where I can buy a bag of cooked, frozen, _shelled_ crawfish tails for about $5.

I can deal will shelling shrimp if I have to, but mudbug shells are _hard_.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 11, 2011)

Zhizara said:
			
		

> I'm really lucky to be living in New Orleans where I can buy a bag of cooked, frozen, shelled crawfish tails for about $5.
> d.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JGDean (Nov 5, 2011)

*Poor Babies*



pacanis said:


> From here Craig
> tomorrow I hope to be purging them


 
I hate to watch them being purged. But I do like eating them.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 5, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I'm really lucky to be living in New Orleans where I can buy a bag of cooked, frozen, _shelled_ crawfish tails for about $5.
> 
> I can deal will shelling shrimp if I have to, but mudbug shells are _hard_.


 
I should drive up there and buy some. They make a fantastic gumbo.


----------



## salt and pepper (Nov 5, 2011)

They make good Gumbo!


----------



## Timothy (Nov 5, 2011)

salt and pepper said:


> They make good Gumbo!


I want summa that! Yum City!


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 8, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I should drive up there and buy some. They make a fantastic gumbo.


 
....or etouffee!


----------



## CraigC (Nov 8, 2011)

salt and pepper said:


> They make good Gumbo!


 
Is that a softshell or hard shell blue crab?

Craig


----------



## no mayonnaise (Nov 9, 2011)

Crawdads now we're speaking my language!
Sure you can do a bajillion different things with them, but for me and all the ways I've had them, you still can't beat the traditional boiled.
But they are so good fried too.  I mean, really really really good.
You can make a mean sauce with crawdads.
Eggs Benedict with crawdad hollandaise, oh man.
I'll take crawdads any time, anywhere.
I'm like Bubba from Forest Gump with crawdads.
I've developed a system for peeling them that is perfect.  It cannot be better I promise.  The idea is that being arthropods (segmented bodies) we can take advantage of them being in sections.  I will do my best to explain it.  These directions are for right-handed folks.
First separate the thorax from the abdomen (body from tail) by pinching at the base of the thorax right before the abdomen with the left index finger and thumb.  Using your right hand, twist the abdomen away from the thorax and suck the liquid from the thorax.  This is the best part.
Then at the other end what you do is pinch the tail at the point where it fans out, like at the very tip of the abdomen.  This is where the meat attaches to the tail, very much like the tail of a shrimp (If you've ever gotten shrimp at a restaurant with the tail attached and had to remove it, this is the same principle).  Twist the very tip of the tail off.  Now the meat inside the tail is free, you just have to pull the shell off which is very easy:  At the end that connected to the thorax, you can peel off a section or two in an unwrapping-like motion.  You shouldn't need to remove more than a section or two before the meat can easily be pulled out.  Sometimes this step isn't necessary, depending on how much meat is in the tail.  It will easily come out after that.  I can go through huge numbers of crawdads in no time, as it takes about 10 seconds per crawdad to do this with no waste.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice method with twisting the tail fin off. I'll remember this for next time.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 9, 2011)

no mayonnaise said:


> suck the liquid from the thorax. This is the best part.


 
I lay the head aside for a few seconds while I get the tail meat out and then pop the tail meat in my mouth and suck the juices from the head. Those juices are full of seasoning and natural flavors that will triple the amount of flavor in the bite of meat.

That's one of the best crawdad eating instructions I've ever read, No Mayo. I love them too. I've even thought about building my own tanks for raising them. Imagine a never ending supply of them right in your own live tank.


----------



## texherp (Nov 9, 2011)

I built a couple crawfish traps using hardware cloth (I think 1/4") and have used them a few times to catch them myself.


----------

